# 2018 Reno Snaffle Bit Futurity 9/10-9/16



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Futurity season is here with the Reno SBF starting today. It can be viewed on the webcast here.

1st up - today is all Open Herd work. My cowhorse trainer, Roger Bias, is 1st up on a friend's 3 yo. Then Rebecca Sternadel, who rides out of Roger's place and is riding Blondie in the Mustang Futurity, is up at No. 6 on another Friend's 3 yo. This is going to be a fun competition!

Schedule is here


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

1st Day of the Reno Snaffle Bit Futurity is in the Books with the Open Herd Work Completed. The results of here

No one I know was stellar in the herd, but there are two more events and some up there in the lower divisions.

Today is the open rein work. They are doing NRCHA pattern No. 2:

Trot to center of arena, stop. Start pattern facing towards judge.
1. Beginning on the left lead, complete 3 circles to the left. The first
one large and fast, the second small and slow, the third large and
fast Change leads at the center of arena
2. Complete 3 circles to the right. The first one large and fast, the
second small and slow, and the third large and fast Change
leads at the center of arena.
3. Continue loping to run down.
4. Run to far end past the marker to a sliding stop. Hesitate.
5. Complete 3½ spins to the left. Hesitate.
6. Run to far end past marker to a sliding stop. Hesitate.
7. Complete 3½ spins to the right. Hesitate.
8. Run past center marker to a sliding stop. Hesitate.
9. Back at least 10 feet. Hesitate to complete pattern.


You can watch it here starting at 8 am PST.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Two more sets of the Futurity reining left for today.

Then it's Open Two Rein and Open Hackamore - two very cool classes to watch!


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

kewpalace said:


> Two more sets of the Futurity reining left for today.
> 
> Then it's Open Two Rein and Open Hackamore - two very cool classes to watch!



Wish I could watch, but alas... stuck at work where watching videos of cow horses would not be well accepted....


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Luckily for me, workload is light and I'm in an office all by my lonesome, so I am watching here and there to catch people I know.

They haven't posted the rein work or composite results yet, but Lance Johnston had a stellar run, scoring a 219 in the rein work (so an average of 73 per judge). That helps him in the composite I bet.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Crap!!!! I missed the Two rein but I'm watching the hackamore right now. I'm at work though so hopefully we don't get ay calls for a bit.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

LOL, @Fort fireman, you're in the same boat as me, LOL ... Was fun to watch it though!

Fence work today ... only two more sets and then they are on to the NP Bridle horse show classes & Open Bridle prelims.

So far, my cowhorse trainer, Roger Bias's horse fell after the 1st turn on the fence, so they are out. That was too bad since it was a nice run up to then. Paul Bonello had a mediocre run at 196 for a 607.5 total. Probably won't make the finals in Ltd Open (his best chance). However Travis Mankins had a great run for 271 and a 630 total - he's probably going to the Ltd Open finals ..., so excited for him.

Lance Johnston is up in the next set (he has a shot at the finals if his fence run is good) & Rebecca Sternadel is up in the last set (but she is unlikely to make the finals).


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Rein work results are here.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

So, Travis won the Open Level 1 Futurity and will go back for the finals in the Intermediate Open and Limited Open divisions. And Rebecca got a spot in the finals for the Limited Open division. WooHoo!

I got this from their FB pages. No official composite yet ...

NP Bridle is going on now.

Open Bridle will start in a few hours. Travis is riding two friends' horses in Open Bridle. :thumbsup:


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Just heard that Lance Johnston made the Intermediate Open & Open divisions finals! Yea!!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Here is the final composites - Open & Intermediate Open send 15 to the Finals and Ltd Open sends 9


*Open Futurity* - Shown: 72

Place Back# Horse's Name Rider's Name Score Owner's Name

1 872 Special Smart Rey Nick Dowers 650.00 D & S Quarterhorses
2 871 Metallic Flame Justin Wright 647.50 Bill Stevenson
3 857 Stylish In Socks Jason Gay 647.00 Katherine DeHaan
4 868 Huckleberry Prize Russell Probert 646.00 Richard Wright
5 830 Cats Survival Jeremy Meador 643.50 Carolyn Meador
6 826 Moms Stilish Lena Tina Robinson 643.00 Andrew Meinhold
7 839 Smokin Masterpiece Brady Weaver 642.50 Brady Weaver
8 859 Jule Of A Time Ken Wold 640.00 Daniel J Perez
9 836 This Cats A Design Lyn Anderson 639.50 Lyn Anderson
10 864 Reys Senorita Lance Johnston 637.50 Gretchen Lemoine
11 851 Smooth Silver Pistol Jake Telford 636.50 Paul & Joyce Sevoian
12T 870 Kates High Style Justin Wright 635.50 Jerry & Suzanne Rava
12T 824 Wright On Forever Ken Wold 635.50 Kelly Cobb
14 837 Reykatasize Zane Davis 635.00 C Ranches Inc
15 858 Shinetilly Lace Jake Telford 634.50 Daniel (Hoot) Gibson
* * *
21 841 Oakies Lil Nic Travis Mankins 630.00 Meghan Mankins
* * *
32T 802 Lenas Sparkin Sky Rebecca Sternadel 617.50 Rachelle Kightlinger
* * *
46 821 Roses Diamond Cat Paul Bonnello 607.50 Dana Jones
* * *
60 865 Stylish Lil Rascal Wyatt Fisher 586.00 Jayson/Teresa Fisher
* * *
63 823 Nitro Wood Andrew Steiger 579.50 John & Kathy Bennett
* * *
66 820 Per D Cat Roger Bias 415.50 Kristy Johnson


_*Intermediate Open Futurity*_ - Shown: 61
Place Back# Horse's Name Rider's Name Score Owner's Name
1 857 Stylish In Socks Jason Gay 647.00 Katherine DeHaan
2 868 Huckleberry Prize Russell Probert 646.00 Richard Wright
3 830 Cats Survival Jeremy Meador 643.50 Carolyn Meador
4 826 Moms Stilish Lena Tina Robinson 643.00 Andrew Meinhold
5 839 Smokin Masterpiece Brady Weaver 642.50 Brady Weaver
6 859 Jule Of A Time Ken Wold 640.00 Daniel J Perez
7 836 This Cats A Design Lyn Anderson 639.50 Lyn Anderson
8 864 Reys Senorita Lance Johnston 637.50 Gretchen Lemoine
9 824 Wright On Forever Ken Wold 635.50 Kelly Cobb
10 853 Little Blaze Starr John Ward 634.00 Peggy Biller
11 815 One Time Reno Chris Krieg 631.50 Doreen Dalbey
12 849 Nics Starlite Russell Probert 631.00 Erin Hill/Lorraine Casserly
13 841 Oakies Lil Nic Travis Mankins 630.00 Meghan Mankins
14 848 Chics Ahoy Brandon Buttars 628.50 Kristen Troxel
15 843 Mister Segundo Casey Branquinho 628.00 Suzanne Benech


_*Limited Open Futurity*_ - Shown: 33
Place Back# Horse's Name Rider's Name Score Owner's Name
1 815 One Time Reno Chris Krieg 631.50 Doreen Dalbey
2 841 Oakies Lil Nic Travis Mankins 630.00 Meghan Mankins
3 863 Reyny Day Nickle Daniel Sanchez 624.50 Donna Russo
4T 806 Rocking Star Lights Daniel Rice 623.50 Daniel Rice
4T 873 TRR Roan Lil Playgun Trinity Haggard 623.50 Trinity Haggard
6T 810 BR Aprils Gota Spark JD Thacker 619.50 Ray & Irene Blodgett
6T 854 Tallicat Caleb Jantz 619.50 Lucava Farms Inc
8 829 Hot **** Im Smooth Dave Thacker 619.00 Debbie Michaels
9 802 Lenas Sparkin Sky Rebecca Sternadel 617.50 Rachelle Kightlinger
* * *
17 821 Roses Diamond Cat Paul Bonnello 607.50 Dana Jones
* * *


Today starts the NP Futurity with their herd work. NP friends to watch for: JJ Fisher, Jessica Wright, &Cynthia Bias; NP Ltd friends: Laura Campbell, Claire Hanssen, Shelly Mitchell. After their herd work is the NP two rein and NP Hackamore. Good watching today!


----------

